# HYSIDE FAQ, Anything Hyside Related!



## Hyside Inflatables

Hey All,

Figured this thread could be a central hub for anything HYSIDE. 

Any repair questions, maintenance, product info, history, anything Hyside related, ask it here and get answers directly from the source!

As time permits, we plan on adding videos and tips on any questions we've heard over the years. 

Ask away!


----------



## FrankC

What is your waranty. Specifically, if you ship a defective boat will you replace ASAP?


----------



## WhiteLightning

Can I strap a mini-max or paddle cat into the back of my Tacoma 6 foot pickup bed in a reasonable way inflated that would negate the need for my trailer for day trips?


----------



## Hyside Inflatables

*Warranty*



FrankC said:


> What is your waranty. Specifically, if you ship a defective boat will you replace ASAP?


Warranty is 5 year commercial. Meaning we warranty our commercial outfitters, who run trips 200 +/- days a year for 5 years. You shouldn't even need our warranty as a private boater, you'll be passing the boat on to your kids.

We warranty our boats against any/all manufacture defects. We've focused on quality for over 30 years and we stand behind our product. If you ever have any issues, call us.

Not likely that we'd ship a defective boat, but for hypothetical purposes, if you were shipped a boat with an issue and let's say you had a trip coming up very soon and your boat was unusable, we'd be more than happy to send out a replacement so you can make your trip. 

This is a very rare circumstance and most warranty issues we face are cosmetic (not affecting performance/usability), if any, so you'd be able to use your boat for your planned trip and then have a repair scheduled when the time is right.

Does this answer your question?

Thank you for choosing HYSIDE!


----------



## wyory

Adding d-rings to an outfitter pro. Your website states to use Stabond glue and MEK solvent. I have typically used clifton hypalon glue and toluene solvent for hypalon. What is best?


----------



## Hyside Inflatables

WhiteLightning said:


> Can I strap a mini-max or paddle cat into the back of my Tacoma 6 foot pickup bed in a reasonable way inflated that would negate the need for my trailer for day trips?


That's a tough one to answer! I would be hesitant to give the green light, I might seen a Mini-Max on the freeway. Would your rig be framed out or just the boat?? Guess it really depends on the gear and how/when you inflate the boats.

Guessing since you have a trailer, you probably have it geared up and inflated prior to the put in...just want to be sure.


----------



## Hyside Inflatables

wyory said:


> Adding d-rings to an outfitter pro. Your website states to use Stabond glue and MEK solvent. I have typically used clifton hypalon glue and toluene solvent for hypalon. What is best?


We recommend Stabond 2 part as the best all around adhesive. With the accelerator, it makes your job quicker and easier, and the bond is better (in our opinion). You can use either method you're mentioning, is the clifton you're using 1 part or 2? 1 part is usually best for "on the river" repairs...then you get your boat home and do it right with 2 part.


----------



## FrankC

Hyside Inflatables said:


> Warranty is 5 year commercial. Meaning we warranty our commercial outfitters, who run trips 200 +/- days a year for 5 years. You shouldn't even need our warranty as a private boater, you'll be passing the boat on to your kids.
> 
> We warranty our boats against any/all manufacture defects. We've focused on quality for over 30 years and we stand behind our product. If you ever have any issues, call us.
> 
> Not likely that we'd ship a defective boat, but for hypothetical purposes, if you were shipped a boat with an issue and let's say you had a trip coming up very soon and your boat was unusable, we'd be more than happy to send out a replacement so you can make your trip.
> 
> This is a very rare circumstance and most warranty issues we face are cosmetic (not affecting performance/usability), if any, so you'd be able to use your boat for your planned trip and then have a repair scheduled when the time is right.
> 
> Does this answer your question?
> 
> Thank you for choosing HYSIDE!


Doesn't answer my question. If I was to receive a defective boat (such as bad glueing..not necesarily unusable) would you replace it or give me my money back?


----------



## Hyside Inflatables

FrankC said:


> Doesn't answer my question. If I was to receive a defective boat (such as bad glueing..not necesarily unusable) would you replace it or give me my money back?


If this were an irreparable issue, yes we'd replace it with a new one.


----------



## FrankC

Hyside Inflatables said:


> If this were an irreparable issue, yes we'd replace it with a new one.


That sounds like a piss poor waranty to me. if you ship a defective new boat you should offer a replacement or their money back. Probably a better idea to buy an NRS.


----------



## Hyside Inflatables

FrankC said:


> That sounds like a piss poor waranty to me. if you ship a defective new boat you should offer a replacement or their money back. Probably a better idea to buy an NRS.


Again, we're talking hypotheticals. Every case is different and every customer has different needs and expectations. You sound like you'd need a replacement to be happy and we'd provide that if needed, or your money back.

We pride ourselves on not having to focus on warranty. We build a quality boat so you don't have to call us, especially while on a trip. What good is a warranty or a replacement at that point?


----------



## Hyside Inflatables

FrankC said:


> That sounds like a piss poor waranty to me. if you ship a defective new boat you should offer a replacement or their money back. Probably a better idea to buy an NRS.


Here's NRS' Rock Solid Guarantee:

"Rock Solid Guarantee
We want you to be happy with the products you buy from us. We guarantee all NRS products to the original owner against defects in materials and workmanship. If at any time you’re not satisfied with the performance of an NRS product, please return it to the dealer where it was purchased or contact NRS directly for an evaluation. If we find that an NRS product is defective, we will at our option repair it, replace it, or refund the purchase price. NRS disclaims all other express or implied warranties. NRS will not be responsible for any consequential or incidental damages caused by or resulting from the use or performance of NRS products."

The warranty we've had in place is an industry standard...


----------



## Hyside Inflatables

*Replacing D-rings*

This question was recently asked in a PM:

Quote:
Originally Posted by Trout Hunter
Bot a used 2009 Mini max recently. All O & D-rings are very worn and need replacing. Rings are in process of ripping out (not the hypalon pealing but the rings ripping out).

Are the rings warranteed?

__________________________________

Hey Trout Hunter,

Unfortunately, our warranty is not transferable, simply because we're unable to know the past history on the boat. 

We've recently beefed up our D-rings even more, but I'm thinking for a Mini-max to have the webbing ripping already, they really must've been put through the ringer.

The entire D-ring will have to be removed and replaced, but the good news is, our D-rings are fairly inexpensive to replace and the job itself is pretty simple. 

Here's the link to our D-rings. https://hyside.com/store/home.php?cat=8

We recommend Stabond 2 part adhesive for your glue job.
https://hyside.com/store/home.php?cat=4

For info on gluing, see our resources and info page here (gluing a d-ring is very similar to gluing a patch):
HYSIDE ~ whitewater inflatables

Let me know if we can help any further!

Thank you for choosing HYSIDE!


----------



## dirtbagkayaker

Hyside Inflatables said:


> Unfortunately, our warranty is not transferable, *simply because we're unable to know the past history on the boat*.


This is a really great opportunity for Hyside to partner with the NSA. I believe they already have this kind of information.


----------



## bigben

after 2 years with my new hyside i'm still absolutely in love with it. 
no questions off the top of my head, just wanna say you guys are awesome.
...and how cool is it for them to just start up a thread like this!!
mad props guys


----------



## cataraftgirl

My only gripe is that Hyside rafts need more D-rings. Otherwise, I like mine.


----------



## Hyside Inflatables

cataraftgirl said:


> My only gripe is that Hyside rafts need more D-rings. Otherwise, I like mine.


I hear ya there, Kathy. Our setup is based on what will suit "most". We can add them on for you no prob or send you them free of charge with a boat purchase (quantity within reason) so you can place them exactly how/where you want them.

For feedback, where would you like to have seen them on your 12.0?


----------



## Hyside Inflatables

bigben said:


> after 2 years with my new hyside i'm still absolutely in love with it.
> no questions off the top of my head, just wanna say you guys are awesome.
> ...and how cool is it for them to just start up a thread like this!!
> mad props guys


Glad you're enjoying it and thanks for the kind words!


----------



## bucketboater

cataraftgirl said:


> My only gripe is that Hyside rafts need more D-rings. Otherwise, I like mine.


 No kidding! you would think with the money saved on 12 year old chinese kids building your boat they could throw on a few extra d rings. Sorry to be a prick but this attempt at a thread is as cheap as their boats.


----------



## cupido76

Wow... there is some serious nastiness going on in this thread! 

Everyone should lighten up a bit.


----------



## bucketboater

cupido76 said:


> Wow... there is some serious nastiness going on in this thread!
> 
> Everyone should lighten up a bit.


Not stressing it a bit, just being honest. Dude has plenty of posts pushing product and this seems a bit much imo. You want every post to be a vendor schlepping their chit. He's already got a thread "ORDER YOUR CUSTOM HYSIDE NOW!" enough already. Post it up in the partners forum where it belongs.


----------



## cupido76

bucketboater said:


> Not stressing it a bit, just being honest. Dude has plenty of posts pushing product and this seems a bit much imo. You want every post to be a vendor schlepping their chit. He's already got a thread "ORDER YOUR CUSTOM HYSIDE NOW!" enough already.


Agreed, he's pushing a product (honestly, I'm not a huge fan of their seemingly negative posts about NRS)... But suggesting their stuff or their warranty is shit seems a little extreme.


----------



## Hyside Inflatables

bucketboater said:


> Not stressing it a bit, just being honest. Dude has plenty of posts pushing product and this seems a bit much imo. You want every post to be a vendor schlepping their chit. He's already got a thread "ORDER YOUR CUSTOM HYSIDE NOW!" enough already. Post it up in the partners forum where it belongs.


This isn't a post pushing anything. We've combed the posts on here and have found many people asking genuine questions and getting nothing more than opinions and digressing comments like BucketBoater...and now it's happening to this thread. 

We wanted to keep an open line, for people with real questions or real feedback, to reach out straight to the manufacturer. If it sounds like a sale to you, we apologize.

Cupid, where have we been negative about NRS? NRS makes a great boat and weve even mentiond that their floor's gum rubber holds up well. We try to remain unbiased, but maybe something came off negative. Can you please quote any post you've seen, so we can address it by elaborating on the comment?

Opinions aside, lets try to keep this to real questions about repair, maintenance, product info...any questions about HYSIDE.

Thanks!


----------



## bigben

geez man, what's with all the hate on the buzz?? i understand flingin' poo is fun from behind the keyboard, and it's all good in it's own time and place... but this isn't some friend of yours. this is one of the most reputable manufactures in the industry going out of their way to address everyone here who might have a question. who else does that, in any industry?? and all you people can do is bash them. 
bucketboater, if you don't like them- shut up, log off and go boating. like momma always said; if you don't have anything nice to say, don't say anything at all.


----------



## bucketboater

Hyside Inflatables said:


> This isn't a post pushing anything. We've combed the posts on here and have found many people asking genuine questions and getting nothing more than opinions and digressing comments like BucketBoater...and now it's happening to this thread.
> 
> We wanted to keep an open line, for people with real questions or real feedback, to reach out straight to the manufacturer. If it sounds like a sale to you, we apologize.
> 
> Cupid, where have we been negative about NRS? NRS makes a great boat and weve even mentiond that their floor's gum rubber holds up well. We try to remain unbiased, but maybe something came off negative. Can you please quote any post you've seen, so we can address it by elaborating on the comment?
> 
> 
> I think my comments are valid. For the record im not a hyside hater, id put them in my top five picks for a boat.My dealbreaker is the sealed floor, if you have any experience pinning a boat or a beat floor this seals the deal. You guys ever wonder why you and nrs are the only rafts of any merit that build sealed floors?


----------



## lhowemt

dirtbagkayaker said:


> This is a really great opportunity for Hyside to partner with the NSA. I believe they already have this kind of information.


Good one!

I agree this should be in Partners forum, at least Hyside should be a partner to the Buzz if they are going to have a presence.


----------



## cataraftgirl

Hyside Inflatables said:


> I hear ya there, Kathy. Our setup is based on what will suit "most". We can add them on for you no prob or send you them free of charge with a boat purchase (quantity within reason) so you can place them exactly how/where you want them.
> 
> For feedback, where would you like to have seen them on your 12.0?


On the sides at the bow and stern. Right about where the Hyside labels are located. For running a perimeter line and securing a cargo net or cargo floor. 4 extra total.

I think it's great that you're getting customer feedback and answering questions. Only way to improve your product and service.


----------



## johnovice

I agree with cat-girl -- on the number and placement of additional d-rings -- coincidentally I was thinking about that earlier today (maybe in the context of my mini-max and the cargo loft that just showed up in the mail).


----------



## cupido76

Hyside Inflatables said:


> This isn't a post pushing anything. We've combed the posts on here and have found many people asking genuine questions and getting nothing more than opinions and digressing comments like BucketBoater...and now it's happening to this thread.
> 
> We wanted to keep an open line, for people with real questions or real feedback, to reach out straight to the manufacturer. If it sounds like a sale to you, we apologize.
> 
> Cupid, where have we been negative about NRS? NRS makes a great boat and weve even mentiond that their floor's gum rubber holds up well. We try to remain unbiased, but maybe something came off negative. Can you please quote any post you've seen, so we can address it by elaborating on the comment?
> 
> Opinions aside, lets try to keep this to real questions about repair, maintenance, product info...any questions about HYSIDE.
> 
> Thanks!


I'm actually totally fine with this thread and think it's a good forum to help your customers. My main original comment was that I thought a few people were giving you more shit than you deserve.

Honestly, I only had a bit of a feeling that some comments you made in another on NRS's new boats "blowing hypalon out of the water" and some comments about their warranty that seemed like attacks on them when I have not seen them attack on you. Maybe attack isn't the right word, but I felt sort of like you were not just speaking about the positive merits of your product, but trying to imply some negatives on theirs. And as you are a manufacturer, that didn't sit well with me, I guess. Don't have the exact quote, but it was in the new NRS boat thread.

Hell, Penel Orca is just hypalon, so bashing on hypalon isn't an attack on Hyside at all.

I quite like your products, and if I could have afforded a Hyside when I bought my boat I certainly would have bought one. Maybe for my next boat.


----------



## Andy H.

lhowemt said:


> I agree this should be in Partners forum, at least Hyside should be a partner to the Buzz if they are going to have a presence.


Laura,

Hyside is a MountainBuzz.com sponsor. If in doubt, just check the list of MB partners up in the light blue toolbar. Also check that list when you're thinking about where to shop or if you'd like to see what organizations MB supports. There logos you can click to go straight to our Partners' websites.

Thanks to Hyside for bringing their expertise to the Buzz.

-AH


----------



## flygolf65

WhiteLightning said:


> Can I strap a mini-max or paddle cat into the back of my Tacoma 6 foot pickup bed in a reasonable way inflated that would negate the need for my trailer for day trips?


I have a minimal and a Tundra with 6 foot bed. This past weekend I got my boat out for the first time. I inflated it, put on the frame and strapped it to the back of my Tundra for the 15 minute ride down the highway at 65 mph. I placed a 2 x 4 across the bed rails and it rested on the board and the tailgate. Of course it stuck out the back about 4 feet but it road great with no issues. It left room under the boat for all the gear like cooler and oars. 

Total weight of boat and frame is about 100 pounds, easy for two to carry. I can even load it by myself, with effort. 

Wayne.


----------



## upshitscreek

cataraftgirl said:


> Right about where the Hyside labels are located. .


yeah, i was going to mention this too. _especially_ on the stern. the labels cover the primo real estate for d-rings used when hauling gear. i ended up having the stern ones removed and d-rings put in their place. kind of allot of extra work,$$$$(I.T. did it for me), risk of damage to the raft on their removal vs. just either leaving it blank in the stern or putting d-rings to start with there. i don't mind the front ones at all but i don't run lines around my boat. anyway, my .02.

fantastic boat,by the way. if it was 2ft shorter, i'd still have it.

so my question is about the custom built boats in quantities of 1 you mentioned elsewhere. is that going to be the new standard or temporary? just want to keep it in mind over the next season or two,if so. with the demise of avon, you guys sit on the top for the next boat, no doubt.


----------



## lhowemt

Andy H. said:


> Laura,
> 
> Hyside is a MountainBuzz.com sponsor. If in doubt, just check the list of MB partners up in the light blue toolbar.
> 
> -AH


Cool- that feature isn't on the iphone app, so I couldn't check. Good to know, usually it's easiest to tell regardless of interface because their threads are in the Partner's Forum.


----------



## panicman

Just ignore the trolls above. 

I did wish they came with more d rings when i got it but it did force me to learn how to do it on my own and it was not to bad.


----------



## lhowemt

The partner's forum was initiated to address just this thing, commercial companies to let people know about their products. In case you are talking about me, this is not trolling, simply pointing it out with the hopes they'll take it to heart next time. If we're going to expect company A to do this (which is often done), then we have every right to expect the same of Hyside. That's all.


----------



## Paul the Kayaker

My concern is where the valves are... Right in the way of my frame now. Why put them there, why not put them on the sides lower where they used to be or on the bow and stern way out of the way of the frame and paddles seats??

Otherwise amazing boat! And good thread, thanks for bringing a place for people who have questions. All you haters stay away and go float down in your saturn... Jealous types....


----------



## cataraftgirl

Paul the Kayaker said:


> My concern is where the valves are... Right in the way of my frame now. Why put them there, why not put them on the sides lower where they used to be or on the bow and stern way out of the way of the frame and paddles seats??
> 
> Otherwise amazing boat! And good thread, thanks for bringing a place for people who have questions. All you haters stay away and go float down in your saturn... Jealous types....


Not all of the Hysides have the valves in that location. As a matter of fact the Outfitter 14 is one of the few that does. My Outfitter 12 has them in good locations, towards the bow and stern, right next to the handles. No problem getting to them. Not sure why different models have valves in different places? Brandon?


----------



## Jensjustduckie

I have a Rio Bravo series raft, why did you quit making them? I've been told by people on this forum that the RB series is "floating garbage" but so far we've only had to patch one hole and it was our own fault. Should I worry about this raft disintegrating on me as I row it down the river? (I say that in jest, just curious why you quit making them)


----------



## ritatheraft

*Thanks, Hyside*

This is a great idea. Our 1990-something 16' goddess of the river is amazing ("Rita"- like margarita). She ran commercial trips on the Grand before we bought her in 04 from a friend who purchased her from the outfitter. Only 2 patches. Running our first trip with our 1 year old this weekend! I will never EVER buy another brand. Not sure I will ever need to. But a mini would be fun! ANYWAY. The frame is wearing the double rubber on the side tubes - best to just seal new rubber over that? Thanks to Hyside for making all my favorite memories. I could literally go on for days. First run through Westwater - or any set of rapids... single girl at 23- legs shaking so bad I was spilling other people's beer. Deep breath, best run through Skull at 7K maybe EVER. I love you Hyside.


----------



## Hyside Inflatables

*D-ring/Badge location*



cataraftgirl said:


> On the sides at the bow and stern. Right about where the Hyside labels are located. For running a perimeter line and securing a cargo net or cargo floor. 4 extra total.
> 
> I think it's great that you're getting customer feedback and answering questions. Only way to improve your product and service.





johnovice said:


> I agree with cat-girl -- on the number and placement of additional d-rings -- coincidentally I was thinking about that earlier today (maybe in the context of my mini-max and the cargo loft that just showed up in the mail).





upshitscreek said:


> yeah, i was going to mention this too. _especially_ on the stern. the labels cover the primo real estate for d-rings used when hauling gear. i ended up having the stern ones removed and d-rings put in their place. kind of allot of extra work,$$$$(I.T. did it for me), risk of damage to the raft on their removal vs. just either leaving it blank in the stern or putting d-rings to start with there. i don't mind the front ones at all but i don't run lines around my boat. anyway, my .02.
> 
> fantastic boat,by the way. if it was 2ft shorter, i'd still have it.
> 
> so my question is about the custom built boats in quantities of 1 you mentioned elsewhere. is that going to be the new standard or temporary? just want to keep it in mind over the next season or two,if so. with the demise of avon, you guys sit on the top for the next boat, no doubt.



Hey guys,

Thanks for the feedback. Sounds like you all would like to see them in the same spot, give or take. We've actually tinkered with the idea of placing the valves at bow/stern, along with the Hyside badge. The "quarter panel" does seem to be prime real estate for D-rings and logos for Outfitters. We will take this into consideration in future production. Do you guys know of any other stock boats out there that have extra D-rings in those locations? Are they mainly 1" or 2" D's?

As far as custom additions for 1 boat, we have much more room to play in our Late Summer production (now) vs. our Pre-Season run where we are pretty busy already. We can really open up your options this time of year, get you your custom boat by Fall/Winter, so you'll have for early spring the following year.


----------



## Hyside Inflatables

cupido76 said:


> I'm actually totally fine with this thread and think it's a good forum to help your customers. My main original comment was that I thought a few people were giving you more shit than you deserve.
> 
> Honestly, I only had a bit of a feeling that some comments you made in another on NRS's new boats "blowing hypalon out of the water" and some comments about their warranty that seemed like attacks on them when I have not seen them attack on you. Maybe attack isn't the right word, but I felt sort of like you were not just speaking about the positive merits of your product, but trying to imply some negatives on theirs. And as you are a manufacturer, that didn't sit well with me, I guess. Don't have the exact quote, but it was in the new NRS boat thread.
> 
> Hell, Penel Orca is just hypalon, so bashing on hypalon isn't an attack on Hyside at all.
> 
> I quite like your products, and if I could have afforded a Hyside when I bought my boat I certainly would have bought one. Maybe for my next boat.


Hey Cupido76,

I can see where you're coming from after re-reading our post. Just to be clear, I wasn't referring to NRS' product, it was based on the PDF of the fabric being used that was posted by the original poster. It's quite a claim to say it's blowing another product out of the water, so we would just liked to have seen facts to back it up...I'm sure any of you consumers would want the same thing to be able to compare products. If it came off negative towards NRS, we apologize, as it was definitely not the intention!


----------



## Hyside Inflatables

flygolf65 said:


> I have a minimal and a Tundra with 6 foot bed. This past weekend I got my boat out for the first time. I inflated it, put on the frame and strapped it to the back of my Tundra for the 15 minute ride down the highway at 65 mph. I placed a 2 x 4 across the bed rails and it rested on the board and the tailgate. Of course it stuck out the back about 4 feet but it road great with no issues. It left room under the boat for all the gear like cooler and oars.
> 
> Total weight of boat and frame is about 100 pounds, easy for two to carry. I can even load it by myself, with effort.
> 
> Wayne.


Hey Wayne,

Seems like you could just blow it up at the put in and not have to worry about strapping it down. Looks like you are packing light and with a 6 foot bed you could just lay your Mini-Max folded in half over all your gear and then blow it up once you're ready. If that's not an option, then it sounds like you secured it enough to get there and back!


----------



## Rich

I have a 21 year old Hyside 12' cat. No problems, no patches, no leaks after 20+ years of Class 4 rock gardens, typically 30+ days per year. 

After that long without a patch I have gotten lazy about replacing glue and rarely carry a patch kit on day trips. Will 'tearaid" work on hypelon?

Also what should I use to lubricate the old metal military valves?

BTW my 12' cat fits fine on the back of a Ford Ranger, fully inflated.


----------



## Hyside Inflatables

*Valve Placement*



Paul the Kayaker said:


> My concern is where the valves are... Right in the way of my frame now. Why put them there, why not put them on the sides lower where they used to be or on the bow and stern way out of the way of the frame and paddles seats??
> 
> Otherwise amazing boat! And good thread, thanks for bringing a place for people who have questions. All you haters stay away and go float down in your saturn... Jealous types....





cataraftgirl said:


> Not all of the Hysides have the valves in that location. As a matter of fact the Outfitter 14 is one of the few that does. My Outfitter 12 has them in good locations, towards the bow and stern, right next to the handles. No problem getting to them. Not sure why different models have valves in different places? Brandon?


Valve placement depends on the model and whether stock or custom. We've made several different versions and customizations over the years and valve placement is one of the many features changed. The stock spot will vary based on stock model too (Mini-Max vs. Pro 14.0). Most of the boats have them located outside the side handle/d-ring location, how cataraftgirl explained hers.


----------



## Hyside Inflatables

Jensjustduckie said:


> I have a Rio Bravo series raft, why did you quit making them? I've been told by people on this forum that the RB series is "floating garbage" but so far we've only had to patch one hole and it was our own fault. Should I worry about this raft disintegrating on me as I row it down the river? (I say that in jest, just curious why you quit making them)


Great question..The Rio Bravo line was a means for us to expand our capacity. We were at full capacity at our current factory and in order to meet the demand of our customers, we sourced out a new factory to increase capacity. The Rio Bravo line was manufactured in China and it was mainly a budget friendly, yet quality built hypalon line. 

The problem we faced was consistency. We have customers that still RAVE about the Rio Bravos and others have issues along the way. Our reputation was built on quality and durability and we didn't want to stand behind a product that was good some or most of the time. We discontinued the line after being unable to improve the consistency of quality. 

To answer your question, no your boat shouldn't disintegrate lol. If you haven't experienced any issues by now, you probably won't, besides the normal wear and tear.

Good things came from the line as well! The introduction of the Mini-me, Mini-max and PaddleCat were all out of the Rio Bravo line. Anyone who's boated a Paddlecat boated a Rio Bravo boat.

Currently, our entire line is produced in South Korea. Same factory since Hyside started over 30 years ago. We'll work with our limited capacity in order to ensure great quality.


----------



## Hyside Inflatables

*Wear Patch*



ritatheraft said:


> This is a great idea. Our 1990-something 16' goddess of the river is amazing ("Rita"- like margarita). She ran commercial trips on the Grand before we bought her in 04 from a friend who purchased her from the outfitter. Only 2 patches. Running our first trip with our 1 year old this weekend! I will never EVER buy another brand. Not sure I will ever need to. But a mini would be fun! ANYWAY. The frame is wearing the double rubber on the side tubes - best to just seal new rubber over that? Thanks to Hyside for making all my favorite memories. I could literally go on for days. First run through Westwater - or any set of rapids... single girl at 23- legs shaking so bad I was spilling other people's beer. Deep breath, best run through Skull at 7K maybe EVER. I love you Hyside.


Glad you're enjoying your Hyside! Yep, sounds like a wear patch over that specific area would be the cheapest and easiest fix. Instructions for gluing a patch can be found here, if need be. HYSIDE ~ whitewater inflatables

Thanks!


----------



## cataraftgirl

Hyside Inflatables said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Thanks for the feedback. Sounds like you all would like to see them in the same spot, give or take. We've actually tinkered with the idea of placing the valves at bow/stern, along with the Hyside badge. The "quarter panel" does seem to be prime real estate for D-rings and logos for Outfitters. We will take this into consideration in future production. Do you guys know of any other stock boats out there that have extra D-rings in those locations? Are they mainly 1" or 2" D's?.


All the major brands (Aire, Maravia, Sotar, NRS, RMR, etc.) have 2 inch D-rings in that general vicinity on their stock models, as far as I can tell. I'd like to see them on the panel where the current Hyside logo is, front and back. I do like having that extra D-ring on the inside of the stern area, but it would be nice if that was also a 2 inch instead of a 1 inch. I put two loop straps between there and the crossbar in the front of the cargo bay to secure gear, then threw a cargo net over top. I like redundant systems, especially since there aren't enough D-rings on the outside stern to secure my cargo net to.


----------



## Hyside Inflatables

Rich said:


> I have a 21 year old Hyside 12' cat. No problems, no patches, no leaks after 20+ years of Class 4 rock gardens, typically 30+ days per year.
> 
> After that long without a patch I have gotten lazy about replacing glue and rarely carry a patch kit on day trips. Will 'tearaid" work on hypelon?
> 
> Also what should I use to lubricate the old metal military valves?
> 
> BTW my 12' cat fits fine on the back of a Ford Ranger, fully inflated.


Hey Rich,

There are different Tear-Aids for different fabrics, and there is one for Hypalon. I've heard many even using duct tape to make it back home.

Tri-flow would be recommended for lubricating your military valves!


----------



## Hyside Inflatables

cataraftgirl said:


> All the major brands (Aire, Maravia, Sotar, NRS, RMR, etc.) have 2 inch D-rings in that general vicinity on their stock models, as far as I can tell. I'd like to see them on the panel where the current Hyside logo is, front and back. I do like having that extra D-ring on the inside of the stern area, but it would be nice if that was also a 2 inch instead of a 1 inch. I put two loop straps between there and the crossbar in the front of the cargo bay to secure gear, then threw a cargo net over top. I like redundant systems, especially since there aren't enough D-rings on the outside stern to secure my cargo net to.


Roger that, 2" noted. Thanks.


----------



## BoilermakerU

I'd prefer larger d-rings too. And I don't know of a good location for that badge. It's not only in prime real estate, it's too thick. Down a bit lower at least?

I'd like a second ring inside on the bow as well. It's good for water bottles, bow line bags, camera boxes and other stuff.

As an aside, I have the Mini-Max, and I love it. I have a frame for it so the kids and my wife can row it, but it's also great for throwing in the truck and taking it out on a paddle trip. Very versatile little boat IMO.


----------



## Hyside Inflatables

*Valves/Badge/D-ring locations*



BoilermakerU said:


> I'd prefer larger d-rings too. And I don't know of a good location for that badge. It's not only in prime real estate, it's too thick. Down a bit lower at least?
> 
> I'd like a second ring inside on the bow as well. It's good for water bottles, bow line bags, camera boxes and other stuff.
> 
> As an aside, I have the Mini-Max, and I love it. I have a frame for it so the kids and my wife can row it, but it's also great for throwing in the truck and taking it out on a paddle trip. Very versatile little boat IMO.


Gotcha. Attached is a boat we made specifically for an Outfitter on the Ocoee. The D-ring rotation is sideways, but you can see the badges and valves are out at the bow/stern. Might be a switch across the board in the future, it will just have to be a location that suits "most", so we will defintely research it. Thanks for the feedback!


----------



## cataraftgirl

Hyside Inflatables said:


> Gotcha. Attached is a boat we made specifically for an Outfitter on the Ocoee. The D-ring rotation is sideways, but you can see the badges and valves are out at the bow/stern. Might be a switch across the board in the future, it will just have to be a location that suits "most", so we will defintely research it. Thanks for the feedback!


Hyside badge and valve locations are good, but still lacks the needed D-rings half way between the side and the bow/stern D-ring. I like the extra D-rings on the center of the side. Nice for getting an angled pull on the frame to secure it. If this boat had those extra D-rings on the stern and bow sides it would be perfect. Well......if it blew itself up for me it would be perfect. 

PS - there is a D-ring at the bow and stern isn't there? Can't see it in the picture. Below the handles???


----------



## Hyside Inflatables

cataraftgirl said:


> Hyside badge and valve locations are good, but still lacks the needed D-rings half way between the side and the bow/stern D-ring. I like the extra D-rings on the center of the side. Nice for getting an angled pull on the frame to secure it. If this boat had those extra D-rings on the stern and bow sides it would be perfect. Well......if it blew itself up for me it would be perfect.
> 
> PS - there is a D-ring at the bow and stern isn't there? Can't see it in the picture. Below the handles???


Yes, Always D-rings at bow and stern. D-rings are an easy fix. If we know exactly where you want them, we can move/add them. 

The valves on the other hand are a pattern change, quite a bit more custom, but still doable. We've built quite a few different boats in the past. If you have an idea of what you want, we've probably built it.


----------



## QuietHunter

cataraftgirl said:


> I like the extra D-rings on the center of the side. Nice for getting an angled pull on the frame to secure it. If this boat had those extra D-rings on the stern and bow sides it would be perfect.


I ran with an extremely experienced group who all had Hysides on some rivers in California. They were adamant about strapping the frame all of the way around the tube, through the floor drain, and not using the D-rings. It is a bit harder to rig, but you could see how it would be stronger. With my NRS frame, I would likely still use a D-ring on each side to keep the frame from moving laterally, but with a tighter fitting frame it would not be an issue.

I do not own a Hyside (but I would like to someday) so my boat does not have the same option for wrapping the tube with its different self bail method.


----------



## Paul the Kayaker

That yellow boat is ideal! Perfect location for the valves and badge. I remember guiding the badge always hurt my knuckles because I pry right there on my rudder. Once I get used to it though the little lip helped hold my paddle in place on the same move. The extra Drings are nice and 4 more 1inch ones where everyone else is saying would be clutch, but its easy to put those on at home too for cheap. 

Just wanted to send out another shout out to Hyside! Just called them to get some parts for my 14er and Brandon answered the phone on the 1st ring and was great to deal with and chat with. Had tons of great tips and advice, easy to chum it up with as well. Hope to bump into him on the river one day! Thanks again!


----------



## Hyside Inflatables

Paul the Kayaker said:


> That yellow boat is ideal! Perfect location for the valves and badge. I remember guiding the badge always hurt my knuckles because I pry right there on my rudder. Once I get used to it though the little lip helped hold my paddle in place on the same move. The extra Drings are nice and 4 more 1inch ones where everyone else is saying would be clutch, but its easy to put those on at home too for cheap.
> 
> Just wanted to send out another shout out to Hyside! Just called them to get some parts for my 14er and Brandon answered the phone on the 1st ring and was great to deal with and chat with. Had tons of great tips and advice, easy to chum it up with as well. Hope to bump into him on the river one day! Thanks again!


No problem, Paul, thank you! I should have the info on your thwart by tomorrow.


----------



## Hyside Inflatables

QuietHunter said:


> I ran with an extremely experienced group who all had Hysides on some rivers in California. They were adamant about strapping the frame all of the way around the tube, through the floor drain, and not using the D-rings. It is a bit harder to rig, but you could see how it would be stronger. With my NRS frame, I would likely still use a D-ring on each side to keep the frame from moving laterally, but with a tighter fitting frame it would not be an issue.
> 
> I do not own a Hyside (but I would like to someday) so my boat does not have the same option for wrapping the tube with its different self bail method.


Great way to use what you have, without having to add more accessories. AIRE does the same thing with their thwarts, lacing them in through the bail holes.


----------



## Randaddy

I like how all the catarafters are all asking for more D rings.


----------



## Andy H.

Hyside Inflatables said:


> Gotcha. Attached is a boat we made specifically for an Outfitter on the Ocoee. The D-ring rotation is sideways, but you can see the badges and valves are out at the bow/stern. Might be a switch across the board in the future, it will just have to be a location that suits "most", so we will defintely research it. Thanks for the feedback!


I love that valve placement. Stand on shore and top off the tubes after they've cooled down in the water, then spin the boat 180 to get the ones on the other end.

-AH


----------



## cataraftgirl

Randaddy said:


> I like how all the catarafters are all asking for more D rings.


You must be reading a different thread. My Hyside is a raft. So far I haven't seen any posts about cats.


----------



## Flohotter

Bought a NRS High 5, it was a p.o.s out of the box. Sent it back (great customer service FYI). Bought a Hyside Mini-max, which is what I initially wanted( long story). It's been an awesome boat! R3 Lawson at ~800cfs, hi & very low water Royal Gorge, Foxton & Waterton last week.. Definitely hit some rocks I thought for sure would be patchers, NOPE. Rowing the gunny gorge tomorrow. 

Couldn't be more happy with the quality of this boat.


----------



## flygolf65

Hyside Inflatables said:


> Hey Wayne,
> 
> Seems like you could just blow it up at the put in and not have to worry about strapping it down. Looks like you are packing light and with a 6 foot bed you could just lay your Mini-Max folded in half over all your gear and then blow it up once you're ready. If that's not an option, then it sounds like you secured it enough to get there and back!



That is my usual plan, takes about 20 minutes to blow up. I was only driving about 20 minutes away so the ride on the back is short. Certainly I would not drive long distances that way, with the cost of gas and all. 

Wayne


----------



## orto11

andru187 said:


> Bought a NRS High 5, it was a p.o.s out of the box. Sent it back (great customer service FYI). Bought a Hyside Mini-max, which is what I initially wanted( long story). It's been an awesome boat! R3 Lawson at ~800cfs, hi & very low water Royal Gorge, Foxton & Waterton last week.. Definitely hit some rocks I thought for sure would be patchers, NOPE. Rowing the gunny gorge tomorrow.
> 
> Couldn't be more happy with the quality of this boat.


That's good to know about the Mini-Max, looks like the cards all lined up with where I want my frame built, they emailed me today and they will be a new Hyside dealer so it will be a one stop shop for me which is very convenient, sweet frames and hypalon, yummy. 

I am going to give the Mini-Max a go and pull the trigger on one Monday. Looks like October delivery but I have other boats for now. Love to see a picture of your setup if you have one handy.


----------



## jasonpgoodman

*Padillac Warranty Issue*

My Padillac's floor has had problems with separating at the seam. Inflatable Technologies performed 2 warranty repairs on the issue. Unfortunately every time it is repaired, the problem starts up again right next to the last repair. This spring when I took it in to get it fixed again, IT told me that Hyside told them that they could not authorize another repair because the warranty expired. I don't expect the warranty to last forever, but at the same time since it is an established issue that has been previously addressed as a manufacturing defect, I would think it should be covered because the warranty repairs have never been adequate to permanently correct the issue. Please let me know how we can address this repair. Thanks!


----------



## Hyside Inflatables

jasonpgoodman said:


> My Padillac's floor has had problems with separating at the seam. Inflatable Technologies performed 2 warranty repairs on the issue. Unfortunately every time it is repaired, the problem starts up again right next to the last repair. This spring when I took it in to get it fixed again, IT told me that Hyside told them that they could not authorize another repair because the warranty expired. I don't expect the warranty to last forever, but at the same time since it is an established issue that has been previously addressed as a manufacturing defect, I would think it should be covered because the warranty repairs have never been adequate to permanently correct the issue. Please let me know how we can address this repair. Thanks!


Hey Jason,

Sorry to hear you're still having issues! Can you PM me your serial number so I can look into the issue? Is the boat repaired at this point or still in need of repair? Thanks.


----------



## shredder-scott

*paddle cat*

Hi
I LOVE my paddle cat. I have a question why do u not use a air floor in these boats. My R2 partner got bounced onto his knees in a rapid and then took a rock to his knee....och!!.. an air floor would have help soften the impact.

Also




Thanks for the fun times

Scott


----------



## Hyside Inflatables

orto11 said:


> I am going to give the Mini-Max a go and pull the trigger on one Monday. Looks like October delivery but I have other boats for now. Love to see a picture of your setup if you have one handy.


Yes sir, forgot to mention, we have a new dealer in Oregon!

Canyon Whitewater Inflatables will be carrying HYSIDEs as of Fall 2013!


----------



## BoilermakerU

orto11 said:


> That's good to know about the Mini-Max, looks like the cards all lined up with where I want my frame built, they emailed me today and they will be a new Hyside dealer so it will be a one stop shop for me which is very convenient, sweet frames and hypalon, yummy.
> 
> I am going to give the Mini-Max a go and pull the trigger on one Monday. Looks like October delivery but I have other boats for now. Love to see a picture of your setup if you have one handy.


There are a couple in the Raft Porn thread. My setup is post #256 of that thread, there are a couple of others in there as well.

http://www.mountainbuzz.com/forums/f15/raft-porn-needed-lets-see-them-rigs-40045-26.html#post305625


----------



## jasonpgoodman

Hyside Inflatables said:


> Hey Jason,
> 
> Sorry to hear you're still having issues! Can you PM me your serial number so I can look into the issue? Is the boat repaired at this point or still in need of repair? Thanks.


Thanks for getting back with me with some options so quickly. I really appreciate the help and the prompt service.


----------



## Hyside Inflatables

shredder-scott said:


> Hi
> I LOVE my paddle cat. I have a question why do u not use a air floor in these boats. My R2 partner got bounced onto his knees in a rapid and then took a rock to his knee....och!!.. an air floor would have help soften the impact.
> 
> Also
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the fun times
> 
> Scott


Hey Scott,

Glad you're enjoying it! A couple things with an inflated floor in a Paddlecat.

The PaddleCat is modeled after a cataraft, and usually the most a cataraft would have for a floor is mesh.
Another reason is price. To keep the cost down, it just makes sense to go the route we have, since alot of the workmanship goes into an inflatable floor and on these it just isn't necessary. It would send the price of the boat out of the market.


----------



## FrankC

Hyside Inflatables said:


> Again, we're talking hypotheticals. Every case is different and every customer has different needs and expectations. You sound like you'd need a replacement to be happy and we'd provide that if needed, or your money back.
> 
> We pride ourselves on not having to focus on warranty. We build a quality boat so you don't have to call us, especially while on a trip. What good is a warranty or a replacement at that point?


That's bull. I bought a brand new boat from Hyside. After one trip the thwarts attachments and seams were pealing up. Obviously somebody was having a bad day at the factory. This made me question the integrity of the whole boat. You refused to take the boat back or give me a refund. The quality is hit or miss with you guys.


----------



## Hyside Inflatables

FrankC said:


> That's bull. I bought a brand new boat from Hyside. After one trip the thwarts attachments and seams were pealing up. Obviously somebody was having a bad day at the factory. This made me question the integrity of the whole boat. You refused to take the boat back or give me a refund. The quality is hit or miss with you guys.


FrankC,

We take your quality concerns seriously. If you are/were a Hyside customer and you had an issue, please PM me more details..serial number, customer name, date of sale.. so we can review what occurred and what we can do to resolve it for you. I only have limited info about your situation to go off of at this point.

Thanks!


----------



## Paul the Kayaker

This thread was a noble idea, reach out to the customer, which I give hyside mad props for. But one has to wonder if Brandon, the hyside guy, is getting any other work done... Like sending out rad boats and talking to the designers about where the valves and D-rings should be, or if he's only sitting in front of the Buzz chatting with us. Maybe we should give him a break for a while, it seems that if you have a serious issue a PM or direct email is best...

I only say this because my email is blowing up every time someone comments, and I know I am not getting anything done here... It's Friday and the river is flowing just a few miles away!! Lets go boat! Thanks again Hyside!!


----------



## FrankC

Hyside Inflatables said:


> FrankC,
> 
> We take your quality concerns seriously. If you are/were a Hyside customer and you had an issue, please PM me more details..serial number, customer name, date of sale.. so we can review what occurred and what we can do to resolve it for you. I only have limited info about your situation to go off of at this point.
> 
> Thanks!


This was at least 3 or 4 years ago. I talked extensively with Hyside in Kernville and the retailer I bought the boat from. They flat out refused to replace the boat or give me a refund even though I requested this multiple times. Like I said this was a brand new $5000 boat used once. if requested you should have taken the boat back, fixed it and sold it at a steep discount as a repaired return. You would have taken a slight loss on the deal but would have had a happy customer that doesn't bad mouth your quality or customer service. 

BTW - I had to settle for the boat being partially ripped apart and re-glued at the repair facility. He did a good repair job and I can't say the boat was not Ok afterwards, but in my book I should have received a replacement or refund because this was a brand spanking new boat that came from the factory with defects. I upgraded to a bigger (non-Hyside) boat since then so at this point I'm not really interested in talking or PMing anybody at Hyside about it.


----------



## Hyside Inflatables

FrankC said:


> This was at least 3 or 4 years ago. I talked extensively with Hyside in Kernville and the retailer I bought the boat from. They flat out refused to replace the boat or give me a refund even though I requested this multiple times. Like I said this was a brand new $5000 boat used once. if requested you should have taken the boat back, fixed it and sold it at a steep discount as a repaired return. You would have taken a slight loss on the deal but would have had a happy customer that doesn't bad mouth your quality or customer service.
> 
> BTW - I had to settle for the boat being partially ripped apart and re-glued at the repair facility. He did a good repair job and I can't say the boat was not Ok afterwards, but in my book I should have received a replacement or refund because this was a brand spanking new boat that came from the factory with defects. I upgraded to a bigger (non-Hyside) boat since then so at this point I'm not really interested in talking or PMing anybody at Hyside about it.


To Paul the Kayaker, yes, I need to get out more .

FrankC,

If that's the decision that was made here, I stand behind it. The problem sounds like it was fixed to me. You had to have non-air holding components re-tacked. We have triple bonded seams, so if the outside seam is pulling up maybe 1/4", it's purely aesthetics and it's a very simple fix that doesn't warrant a replacement. 

These boats are hand made, so if ANY HYSIDE owners out there are listening, you will find little "nuances" on your boat, if you look hard enough. Not one is going to be in perfect, pristine condition, but that is what makes it yours. Sorry the fix wasn't exactly what you were hoping for, but it was a quick/easy fix that looks to have been resolved 3 or 4 years ago.

Hey Cataraftgirl, finally got some pics of our new Outfitter 14.0XT. Same specs, as far as size, as the Pro 14.0, but nearly 1k cheaper. Plenty of real estate for your extra D-rings on this one. Pictures turned out a little funky, might have to re-shoot, but you get the location of everything.

Outfitter Series, 14.0 XT 

• Hypalon Coated 1680 Denier Nylon Fabric 
• Full Length Urethane Bottom Chafers 
• Self-Bailing Floor 

• 14' 0" Length, 7' Width 
• 21" Tube Diameter 
• 33" Kick 
• 42" Interior Width 
• 76" Straight tube 
• 8 Chambers 
• 3 Hinge and Pin Thwarts 
• 7 D-Rings 
• 6 Handles 

Standard Color is HYSIDE Blue

Thanks to all you guys for your constructive feedback, Extra D-rings are definitely on the list. Keep it coming!


----------



## cataraftgirl

Hyside Inflatables said:


> To Paul the Kayaker, yes, I need to get out more .
> 
> FrankC,
> 
> If that's the decision that was made here, I stand behind it. The problem sounds like it was fixed to me. You had to have non-air holding components re-tacked. We have triple bonded seams, so if the outside seam is pulling up maybe 1/4", it's purely aesthetics and it's a very simple fix that doesn't warrant a replacement.
> 
> These boats are hand made, so if ANY HYSIDE owners out there are listening, you will find little "nuances" on your boat, if you look hard enough. Not one is going to be in perfect, pristine condition, but that is what makes it yours. Sorry the fix wasn't exactly what you were hoping for, but it was a quick/easy fix that looks to have been resolved 3 or 4 years ago.
> 
> Hey Cataraftgirl, finally got some pics of our new Outfitter 14.0XT. Same specs, as far as size, as the Pro 14.0, but nearly 1k cheaper. Plenty of real estate for your extra D-rings on this one. Pictures turned out a little funky, might have to re-shoot, but you get the location of everything.
> 
> Outfitter Series, 14.0 XT
> 
> • Hypalon Coated 1680 Denier Nylon Fabric
> • Full Length Urethane Bottom Chafers
> • Self-Bailing Floor
> 
> • 14' 0" Length, 7' Width
> • 21" Tube Diameter
> • 33" Kick
> • 42" Interior Width
> • 76" Straight tube
> • 8 Chambers
> • 3 Hinge and Pin Thwarts
> • 7 D-Rings
> • 6 Handles
> 
> Standard Color is HYSIDE Blue
> 
> Thanks to all you guys for your constructive feedback, Extra D-rings are definitely on the list. Keep it coming!


Thanks Brandon. Much better placement on the Hyside badge, leaving room for the extra D-rings. Valves in good position. What's the weight on it?


----------



## Hyside Inflatables

cataraftgirl said:


> Thanks Brandon. Much better placement on the Hyside badge, leaving room for the extra D-rings. Valves in good position. What's the weight on it?


Good question. I want to say approx. 120, as it would be really close to the Pro 14.0. Let me look into that and I'll get back to you.


----------



## bucketboater

Hyside Inflatables said:


> Hey All,
> 
> Figured this thread could be a central hub for anything HYSIDE.
> 
> Any repair questions, maintenance, product info, history, anything Hyside related, ask it here and get answers directly from the source!
> 
> As time permits, we plan on adding videos and tips on any questions we've heard over the years.
> 
> Ask away!


Where are these things built? Went on your site and never seen anything so cryptic. Closest I found , "Hysides are the only boats made where the material is manufactured" Not very reassuring.I've hung out with the folks who built three of my boats in Oregon and visted the two places who build fine boats in Idaho. Sorry to bust your balls, but how does any customer know they aren't buying a boat built at the maxxon,saturn, intex and hyside plant for a inflated price. America has sucked at alot of manufacturing work as of late, but boats are where we kick azz up and down the river. Now go back to the partner thread please.


----------



## Randaddy

bucketboater said:


> Where are these things built? Went on your site and never seen anything so cryptic. Closest I found , "Hysides are the only boats made where the material is manufactured" Not very reassuring.I've hung out with the folks who built three of my boats in Oregon and visted the two places who build fine boats in Idaho. Sorry to bust your balls, but how does any customer know they aren't buying a boat built at the maxxon,saturn, intex and hyside plant for a inflated price. America has sucked at alot of manufacturing work as of late, but boats are where we kick azz up and down the river. Now go back to the partner thread please.


They make them in Korea and they're some of the finest boats in the world. Hyside is trying to excel at their customer service by being involved here and I, as a long time 'buzzard welcome them here. Don't be a dick - you don't make boats do you?


----------



## ArgoCat

*15' hyside changes*

Hey there. I bought a 15 foot Hyside Outfitter Pro and am a little surprised, and disappointed, at the differences between this boat and your other boats. Instead of four, or even three knuckles for thwarts, it only has two (one for and one aft). This change makes the boat less versatile. I like to take other families, plus my own, and without placement for a second thwart up front this makes it difficult to provide a safe seat in the middle for kids. 

I was also a little surprised to see that D-rings have been placed were the thwart knuckles usually would be, but absent on the outside of the boat. Three up front and three in back but no D-rings in the middle of the outer tubes. This makes it fairly difficult to offset your frame back. If you push a smaller frame back to accommodate more passengers, then you have to run the length of a nine foot strap to hit the front d-ring, which isn't the greatest option. I can see where it all comes together if your running a four or three bay frame center mounted, but not everyone has the dough to pony up for a nice frame when they just spent a tone of money on a boat, and it would still be difficult to take smaller kids without the third/fourth thwart knuckle.


----------



## Hyside Inflatables

cataraftgirl said:


> Thanks Brandon. Much better placement on the Hyside badge, leaving room for the extra D-rings. Valves in good position. What's the weight on it?


Hey Cataraftgirl,

The Outfitter 14.0XT weighs 130lbs with all three thwarts in. I'm working on getting actual weight of these thwarts, but I'm guessing they're about 5lbs each.


----------



## Hyside Inflatables

ArgoCat said:


> Hey there. I bought a 15 foot Hyside Outfitter Pro and am a little surprised, and disappointed, at the differences between this boat and your other boats. Instead of four, or even three knuckles for thwarts, it only has two (one for and one aft). This change makes the boat less versatile. I like to take other families, plus my own, and without placement for a second thwart up front this makes it difficult to provide a safe seat in the middle for kids.
> 
> I was also a little surprised to see that D-rings have been placed were the thwart knuckles usually would be, but absent on the outside of the boat. Three up front and three in back but no D-rings in the middle of the outer tubes. This makes it fairly difficult to offset your frame back. If you push a smaller frame back to accommodate more passengers, then you have to run the length of a nine foot strap to hit the front d-ring, which isn't the greatest option. I can see where it all comes together if your running a four or three bay frame center mounted, but not everyone has the dough to pony up for a nice frame when they just spent a tone of money on a boat, and it would still be difficult to take smaller kids without the third/fourth thwart knuckle.


Hi ArgoCat,

Did you buy this boat new or used? The model usually comes stock without thwarts and only 2 knuckles. It was designed for outfitters as mainly a gear boat/oar rig, so they normally don't need the knuckles/thwarts, but they can easily be added if needed. The D-ring placement was decided based on "most" of the needs of our customers who requested that size boat. Most of our customers are outfitters and it's definitely tough to place all the accessories in spots where everyone will enjoy them.

If you'd like to add thwarts and D-rings, give me a ring to discuss some good "buzzard" pricing.

Attached is a pic of the Pro 15.0 stock model. Hey, it actually has more D-rings, in the areas cataraftgirl would like to see. Is this how yours looks, ArgoCat? Otherwise, you might have purchased a custom one?


----------



## ArgoCat

Bought the boat new at the end of last year. I guess I falsely assumed that the yellow model came with three thwarts so that all of the boats would at least be set up to hold three thwarts. Ran Hysides when I guided and never saw one with D-Rings on the interior, so when I saw the specs with 16 d-rings, I assumed they would all be on the outside of the boat. Perhaps just a note on the website would help let your customers know of the differences.


----------



## Hyside Inflatables

ArgoCat said:


> Bought the boat new at the end of last year. I guess I falsely assumed that the yellow model came with three thwarts so that all of the boats would at least be set up to hold three thwarts. Ran Hysides when I guided and never saw one with D-Rings on the interior, so when I saw the specs with 16 d-rings, I assumed they would all be on the outside of the boat. Perhaps just a note on the website would help let your customers know of the differences.


Oh, I understand. Yeah, that was one custom boat we had in stock. I'll adjust the description on the website. Thanks for noting that. Also, that boat is best at most with 3 thwarts. One should be able to fit right in between the inside D-rings if you wanted to add. We can do four but then you start creeping into the kick.


----------

